# cyp trip



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2009)

to make it official, I am letting people know that I may be organizing a visit to here http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8088 a little after the middle of May, depending on when I have to work weekends and the weather/emergence of plants. If anyone is interested let me know so that I can figure things out. 

someone else I know may be making a trip up to inlet area (chain lakes adirondacks) to see coeloglossum viride (driving up from nyc area) and others if anyone was interested in carpooling with him that might make an interesting trip. If they were definitely interested in that you should let me know and I can put you in contact with him.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd love to, but I'm a bit too far away for it to be feasible. Sounds like a good trip, though. I'm sure there are a few folks here who will join.


----------



## P-chan (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds awesome- I can't handle it right now, though- Were you at the NENYOS meeting 2 months ago with a cym?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2009)

P-chan said:


> Sounds awesome- I can't handle it right now, though- Were you at the NENYOS meeting 2 months ago with a cym?



nope, a few of your fellow members did make it to our meeting last month when wally orchard showed up. I might make it sometime, hopefully


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 12, 2009)

keep me in mind. I will have to see how things pan out. I have a new project for this spring. Purchased a fixer-upper "camp" (for those not in the Adirondack region could be called a lake house, cottage, ect...depends on what region you are from)


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> .... Purchased a fixer-upper "camp" (for those not in the Adirondack region could be called a lake house, cottage, ect...depends on what region you are from)



Pics. please to make it understandable for the luxo ??!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm definately interested.  
CNY trip checklist:
#1. Deet bath!...


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm definately interested.
> CNY trip checklist:
> #1. Deet bath!...



city boy oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

Even here I'm what's known as a 'mosquito magnet'!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Pics. please to make it understandable for the luxo ??!! Jean


Jean it is a seasonal home, intended for recreation and possibly summers in my retirement. Needs quite a bit of work


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

I need one of those Ron!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

a DEET bath???


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2009)

phantastic Ron!!!! I tend to call this an idyll, even if there is still work!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't know there were mosquitos in the city; I figured the smog killed them all 

nice cabin, which lake? (and can we borrow it once in a while?)


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

a lake in Washington Co, so not in the park...if you bring a hammer, I am planning a work weekend


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2009)

I could go for that too.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2009)

* - after the orchid trip will be a required stop at Bob's Barbecue on rt 281 a few miles southwest :drool: (most of the rhubarb for their pies comes from plants formerly growing at my Father's house)

btw, this is a minimal deet site, but definitely a tall boot site!

* oh, and a magnifying lens if you want to look at the heartleaf twayblade blooms up-close


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 14, 2009)

I will bring my tall boots and my appetite....mmmm...strawberry rhubarb...one of my favs


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Rhubarb - Ugh!  Bar-b-Q, Si!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> *Rhubarb - Ugh! * Bar-b-Q, Si!!!



heh, heh! more for us! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm -- rhubarb custard pie. mmmmmmmm!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Mmmmmmmm -- rhubarb *custard* pie. mmmmmmmm!



hmm, do you have a recipe for that? you could post it in the favorite recipes megathread


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish I didn't have so many hobbies so I could pursue my foodie interests!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> hmm, do you have a recipe for that? you could post it in the favorite recipes megathread


OK -- done.


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2009)

*cyp trip date*

after two acts of congress, I managed to get the weekend of may 23rd-24th off (well after noon on saturday, that is). the get-together to see lots of yellow ladyslippers, heartleaf twayblade and early coralroot (and possibly a side trip to try and find small northern yellow ladyslipper) will be on may 24th, most likely mid to late morning meeting at the tourist center at labrador hollow/lake park. more details for those who would like to go, and they can PM me. will be people going from different parts of central ny state, don't know how many


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2009)

I'm checking to see what I have for boots!


----------



## biothanasis (May 5, 2009)

It sounds so cool!!!!!!!! Plz take pics!!! (Eric... time for practice... oke


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2009)

I'm an excellent photographer!


----------



## biothanasis (May 5, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm an excellent photographer!



hehe... I believe in your photoshooting skill!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm checking to see what I have for boots!



I used to buy walmart's $13 'cheapo special' boots and use them for bog-trotting. they are pretty light and fairly tall, both necessary when out in the wet when it is hot and you might have to cover some distance. a walmart is right in cortland (or maybe they've added two or three by this time  ). also I could pick some up if someone needed them, though I try to avoid walmart as much as possible


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2009)

I have 4 diff kinds of waders, I'm sure I'll find one to use. I wish we had time to fly fish too.


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2009)

hmm, certainly don't need waders, knee-high or just under is fine. there's time to fish if you take the time off! the otselic river is a very good place to fish for trout


----------

